# (Name of country)'s Got Talent



## Robert-Y (May 29, 2009)

Does anyone here watch this show?
Anyone have a particular performance that they enjoy?
Anyone want to see some cubing? 






Prepare yourself


----------



## Kian (May 29, 2009)

I assume most people have seen Susan Boyle's performance by now, but it can say I was certainly in awe.


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 29, 2009)

there were much more and better singers in that round, she's only famous because she's uggers

(preparing for a flamewar)


----------



## James Kobel (May 29, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> there were much more and better singers in that round, she's only famous because she's uggers
> 
> (preparing for a flamewar)



That's so true and so sad. Unlikely talent=Ugly lady who sings good. I bet if she was beautiful noone would care about her singing.


----------



## Gparker (May 29, 2009)

Susan Boyle is awsome. I love that show. I really want Shaheen to win because he is awsome  .


----------



## stiwi griffin (May 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-7zX0-WkQc

spanish rubik's group


----------



## Rubixcubematt (May 30, 2009)

an act that definitely stuck out to me


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 30, 2009)

Susan Boyle's voice is so beautiful that she hasn't even been made fun of yet. haha everything gets made fun of on the internet!


----------



## nitrocan (May 30, 2009)

Am I the only one that thinks Susan Boyle isn't all that great?


----------



## blah (May 30, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Susan Boyle isn't all that great?



Nope. (too short)


----------



## spdcbr (May 30, 2009)

I don't either. I like Shaheen better .


----------



## cookingfat (May 30, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Susan Boyle isn't all that great?



I've watched BGT from the start plus all the extra programmes too. 

I think Susan Boyle is overrated. Her audition was great and the world wide media coverage after was just phenomenal, but after seeing her semi-final performance I really don't think she is as good as some of the other acts. 

If anyone is interested, the Danish world record holder for most ferrero rochers eaten in one minute will be making a surprise guest appearance on britain's got more talent on itv2 after the final tonight. 

As for who will win, if Susan doesn't win it, it will be between Shaheen, Julian Smith (Saxaphone guy) and Aidan Davis (body popper) 

I would love to see Stavros Flatley win, but I don't think they will.


----------



## Garmon (May 30, 2009)

Shaheen, even though he comes from Swansea (rival). 
Susan Boyle is a little over-rated, but she does deserve fame I guess.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 30, 2009)

I wanted to see Faces of Disco go through to the final. I think it's a shame that they probably would've gone through to the final if they were in a different semi final group.


----------



## Sin-H (May 30, 2009)

I am not following this show, but wasn't there a dance group called "Flawless" which was also really good?


----------



## Sa967St (May 30, 2009)

Sin-H said:


> I am not following this show, but wasn't there a dance group called "Flawless" which was also really good?



yeah, but Diversity> Flawless.

I wanted to see the Good Evans make the finals, but their semi-final performance wasn't as great as it could have been .


----------



## Lofty (May 30, 2009)

I think you have to consider the whole package someone has in this show not just how sell they sing or how well they sing or dance or whatever. Thats why Susan is so popular and why Hollie was given so much special treatment last night. One's less than attractive and the other is a very cute.
I really wanted to see George through over Hollie last night. I didn't like Greg barking and meowing but I thought he had way more potential to do something crazy in the final. 
Either way Aiden ftw.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 30, 2009)

Who do you think's gonna win? I reckon another dance act will win this year. (Diversity or Flawless. For some reason, I didn't think Aidan was that good tonight).


----------



## jcuber (May 30, 2009)

Anyone in the US remember "zoomazing" or something like that? It was SOOO stupid, IDK how they made it through the first audition, let alone the finals.

Edit: I remember now, they were called "zooperstars".






Pierce (spelling?) was totally right. The british judges on these talent shows usually are.


----------



## Lofty (May 30, 2009)

I really want Aiden to win but I have a feeling that the sax player is going to... 
I think a lot of the problems with this years acts is that a lot of them relied heavily on technology or background dancers or props. Aiden didn't need that screen thing even though it was kinda cool and Greg didn't need that really big really lame cape.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 30, 2009)

!!! Julian Smith? That was a surprise...

EDIT: Diversity won. Not surprised though  They were pretty good


----------



## guusrs (May 30, 2009)

I'm a real fan of Susan Boyle. I like her voice.
Poorly she didn't win that show (±1 hour ago).
But I like all finalists
Level of Britains.... certainly is much better than Hollands....
Gus


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 31, 2009)

those who have me on facebook they will no doubt know of my intense dislike for the small girl hollie steel who just cried and got another go (SO unfair to the other kids who managed to hold it together on stage)

i'm glad diversity won, i thought they were much better than flawless, far more original and in the final they did a lot better. susan boyle was great but overrated and i could see her fading into oblivion. paul potts was just as good and unexpected but really he's just another singer of a high standard.

originality seems to work wonders and i think that's what got it for diversity really. i had considered some kind of cubing action, perhaps we uk cubers need to get together with some fire/knives/cubes and throw each other in the air or something. pm me


----------



## Ewks (May 31, 2009)

I really enjoyed watching BGT a few years ago when I was in Ireland for 2 months and when Talent made it to Finland I was really exited. What a dissapointment that was. It was really lame compared to the BGT, the talents weren't at all interesting, there were just a handfull of competitors and the judges weren't even funny. IMO something like this just does not work in such a small country as Finland.

Sorry I don't have time to read the whole topic.


----------



## Lofty (May 31, 2009)

I'm pretty happy with the way the results turned out. 
Initially I really liked Aidan but then I realized hes just a kid who dances around in his room so knows about ten moves that are really good that he repeats in different orders. 
Intially I was pretty annoyed at Hollie but then I decided that cute is a valid category to include when considering overall talent. And yes she is a spoiled brat, but a very cute one, and I do very much like her singing. 
I do agree with Charlie about Susan, she is way overrated. She became a youtube celebrity but really I'm not a huge fan of her singing.


----------

